# Old Ariens snowblower belt replacement



## Huggyd (Mar 29, 2016)

I have an old Ariens Blower - see pics - sorry I don't have any better pics to show, its still at my uncle house, we are in the process of putting it back to gather after changing the friction disk (what a pain in the *ss) 
The parts list that I got from here for the machine (by the way Thank you all for sharing :icon_smile_big calls it a 
V-Belt 35-3/8 
would this be the total length of the belt ?
and would any 35"-3/8 belt work? I am adding in the " (inch) part making that assumption.
would any one know if this is a common belt size or am I going to be running around looking for it?

Thanks again :icon-bow:


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

If I remember correctly, you have to split the body from the bucket....at least pull the top 2 bolts holding the two pieces together, THis allows for a V to be created and the belt to be slipped through the clutches and pulley. Not a hard job


----------

